# Older Newbie



## rjmhaley (Jan 27, 2012)

I recently bought a MacBook Air and am looking for games to play on it. I am an 60yo grandfather and have not been into games for years. I don't want anything too involved, but I want games that will keep me engaged and entertained for an hour or so. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 27, 2012)

Angry Birds.

Download the Google Chrome browser, then visit the Chrome Store from within that browser to download Angry Birds.  It's a casual knock-em-down physics game that, apparently, is highly addictive.

Other than that, what specific type of game are you looking for?  Casino?  Board game?  Casual game?  Puzzle game?


----------



## SGilbert (Jan 27, 2012)

Tons of games here; some free--some $.  I like solitaire types myself.

http://www.macupdate.com/


----------



## rjmhaley (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestions. I haven't played computer games for twenty years, so I honestly don't know what is out there. I loved Zelda and I found a download for Zelda Classic, but I am not sure how safe the website is. I used to play Civilization and Sin City, but I think they might be too invalid for me now. I have some concentration issue, so anything long and drawn out is not for me.
Generally, I am just looking for games that are entertaining enough to bring me back, but not frustrating to play.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 28, 2012)

You can also go to your App Store (under the Apple menu)
Click on Categories, then click on Games. There's every variety of game there - some are completely free, some are free to try out, and others are purchased. 
I like a variety of solitaire games, but Angry Birds is a great time-waster! 
I also like Bejeweled...


----------



## nikedis (Feb 3, 2012)

The most favorite websites for me to download apps or games would be macupdate and softpedia. You can google them and find what you love.
By the way, you still inspire me to learn more knowledge.
Best wish.


----------



## mJuliette (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was looking for. 
I can't say I'm that into the games, I've just played several.  Though I'm not 60, I'm nuch younger, and I've never had time to play that!
Now I've bought a new MacBook, I  think that would be  great to haev a couples of games there, to play while driving to my work, etc. 
So this post is really useful  for me! Probably I'm going to try Angry Birds,I've heard a lot of it


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 23, 2012)

mJuliette said:


> ...
> Now I've bought a new MacBook, I  think that would be  great to haev a couples of games there, to play while driving to my work, etc.
> ...



I'm hoping that I'm not on the same road where you are playing games while driving to work!


----------



## johnadam (Oct 15, 2012)

I like to play games whe i ever have free time now a days i am playing the online girls games these games are really to good and also having a great fun......


----------

